# Constatazione vs. costatazione



## MünchnerFax

Il sondaggio del mese. 

Parlando di sinistri automobilistici e conseguenti scambi di dati, si è finiti per interrogarsi sulla grafia corretta di _co(n)statazione_.

Purtroppo non posso consultare niente di cartaceo al momento. La situazione in rete è la seguente:

Il Garzanti online dà solo _co*n*statazione _(però riporta _costatare_).

Il De Mauro online li riporta entrambi.

La casbah online  dice:
- 1.280.000 risultati per _co*n*statazione_ (la prima voce essendo curiosamente "constatazione amichevole" di cui si discuteva in quel thread);
- 35.900 per _costatazione_ (il primo essendo... il lemma del De Mauro  , ma il terzo di nuovo "costatazione amichevole").

Avendo l'avallo dei vocabolari, non posso più gridare all'errore ortografico quando leggo _costatare_. Allora facciamone una questione di gusto. Votino, signori, votino.  Per coerenza, il mio voto va a "non ci piace".


----------



## rocamadour

Come ho già avuto modo di commentare con alcuni amici forer@s via PM, ho verificato che anche il Dizionario Enciclopedico Zanichelli riporta entrambe le forme. Personalmente - non saprei dire per quale inspiegabile ragione - sono portata a utilizzare la forma senza la n per il sostantivo (costatazione), ma con la n per il verbo (constatare). 
Per coerenza   il mio voto va a "ci piace"...

E grazie a MF per avere aperto il thread...


----------



## irene.acler

Io personalmente preferisco la forma "constatazione", e di conseguenza ho votato per "non ci piace".


----------



## tie-break

idem come sopra


----------



## federicoft

Meglio constatazione, è etimologico.


----------



## awanzi

Personalmente uso _constatazione _sempre con la enne però dico _costatare_.

Ho votato "indignato" per la mia reazione impulsiva. 
Leggendo i post ora so che è corretto, ma a me fa sempre un pò paura!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Capisco che "costatazione" senza la N sia coerente con altre parole tipo "Costituzione", "iscrizione", "istituto", nelle quali la N è stata assimilata dalla S. A me però suona molto meglio "constatazione" (per quel che vale)e credo sia la variante (molto) più usata.
Voto: non mi piace


----------



## Sicanius

awanzi said:


> Personalmente uso _constatazione _sempre con la enne però dico _costatare_.



Anch'io userei _constatare_ nello scritto, ma _costatare_ nel parlato. E penso che questo sia dovuto ad una certa difficoltà nel pronunciare chiaramente la _n_ prima della_ s_.



DrLindenbrock said:


> Capisco che "costatazione" senza la N sia coerente con altre parole tipo "Costituzione", "iscrizione", "istituto", nelle quali la N è stata assimilata dalla S. A me però suona molto meglio "constatazione" (per quel che vale) e credo sia la variante (molto) più usata.



In che senso assimilata? a me sembra che la_ n_ prima della _s_ semplicemente si perde...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

> In che senso assimilata? a me sembra che la_ n_ prima della _s_ semplicemente si perde...


 
Uhm sì mi sa che hai ragione...
Allora mi permetto di modificare la mia frase sostituendo "è stata assimilata" con "è caduta". (Hehehe sembra che stiamo votando una mozione in parlamento per parti separate  )


----------



## Salegrosso

Sono l'undicesimo _Non ci piace._
Non sono indignato, per carità. Soltanto, non ci piace.


----------



## _forumuser_

Salegrosso said:


> Sono l'undicesimo _Non ci piace._
> Non sono indignato, per carità. Soltanto, non ci piace.


 
Sottoscrivo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Constatazione.
L'altra forma proprio non mi piace.


----------



## Gateo

Constatazione.


----------



## SunDraw

Constatare, constatazione,
installare, installazione,
instradare, instradamento...

Queste alcune delle mie scelte irriducibili, per quanto lezioni quali "istallare" ad esempio (oggi rilevato come minoritario ovvero possibile errore dal correttore automatico di Google) siano presenti già in antico, e per quanto, infine e nello specifico, l'italiano abbia assolutamente preferito "costante" a "constante".

Quello di "costatazione amichevole" penso sia stato uno sforzo apposito d'avvicinamento all'utilizzatore, da parte d'un soggetto tradizionalmente profittatore della scrittura legale e burocratica altrimenti complessa ed indisponente.

Dopo questo confronto, comunque sia, anch'io guarderò con occhio meno malevolo tali scorciature.


----------



## angelabonora

SunDraw said:


> Constatare, constatazione,
> installare, installazione,
> instradare, instradamento...
> 
> Queste alcune delle mie scelte irriducibili, per quanto lezioni quali "istallare" ad esempio (oggi rilevato come minoritario ovvero possibile errore dal correttore automatico di Google) siano presenti già in antico, e per quanto, infine e nello specifico, l'italiano abbia assolutamente preferito "costante" a "constante".
> 
> Quello di "costatazione amichevole" penso sia stato uno sforzo apposito d'avvicinamento all'utilizzatore, da parte d'un soggetto tradizionalmente profittatore della scrittura legale e burocratica altrimenti complessa ed indisponente.
> 
> 
> Dopo questo confronto, comunque sia, anch'io guarderò con occhio meno malevolo tali scorciature.


 
D'accordo con constatare


----------



## SunDraw

SunDraw said:


> (...) per quanto, infine e nello specifico, l'italiano abbia assolutamente preferito "costante" a "constante". Quello di "costatazione amichevole" penso sia stato uno sforzo apposito (...)


Ripigliando in mano il simpatico "Dizionario degli errori e dei dubbi grammaticali" di L. De Cesari, vedete un po' che ci ho trovato: egli cita pareri _puristi_ (da pescarsi immagino tra le tre dozzine di testi in bibliografia) secondo cui
- _costatare_ sarebbe la forma corretta (vedi "costante"? e quindi le Assicurazioni non sarebbero che andate alla fonte);
- ma in realtà _francesismo _(solo a sua volta dal latino) e quindi da *non* preferirsi, in qualsivoglia forma, avendo a disposizione innanzitutto vocabili propri: _accertare verificare determinare acclarare appurare assodare certificare rimarcare scoprire_ e via di sinonimi!
(v. anche _ricognizione_...)
(Il Pianigiani, che riporta il solo co*n*statare, ne dice invero "brutta voce").

Detto questo a mo' di curiosità, resto del parere già espresso, peraltro condiviso dal poll, _pardon_ sondaggio
(oibò, sondare: francesismo...).


----------



## bubu7

Preferisco la variante _costatazione_ perché asseconda la tendenza originaria dell'italiano alla semplificazione dei nessi ostici (_-nst-_) e all'adeguamento della grafia etimologica alla pronuncia.
L'effettiva pronuncia della _n_ provoca un brutto _scalino_ nella pronuncia: normalmente quest'ultima si risolve nella semplice nasalizzazione della vocale precedente.


----------



## Frenko

Abbandoniamoci per una volta alla fisiologica evoluzione della lingua.
Ma sì dai, ci piace. Mai quanto "Casbah on line " però, che col permesso di MFax riutilizzerò quanto prima


----------



## Paty_Ita

Io di solito uso constatazione.
Costatatazione proprio non mi piace


----------



## valy822

irene.acler said:


> Io personalmente preferisco la forma "constatazione", e di conseguenza ho votato per "non ci piace".


 
Anch'io!


----------



## BolleBlu

Anch'io ho votato "non ci piace", uso esclusivamente constatazione... non so perchè ma costatazione non mi verrebbe per niente naturale, antipatia a pelle


----------



## _forumuser_

Penso che alla fine sia solo questione di abitudine. Molti di noi sono abituati a leggere e dire constatazione, e a qualcuno di noi costatazione sara' anche stato cerchiato in rosso alle medie. 

Tanto per allargare un attimino la questione. Chi elimina la n anche quando coniuga il verbo constatare? 

Io costato
Tu costati
lei costata 

Mi viene in mente una _buona _ragione per evitare...


----------



## BolleBlu

_forumuser_ said:


> Mi viene in mente una _buona _ragione per evitare...



Anche se non elimino la N, adesso sono curiosa... qual è la buona ragione?


----------



## rocamadour

BolleBlu said:


> Anche se non elimino la N, adesso sono curiosa... qual è la buona ragione?


 
Credo che _forU_ intenda come "buona" ragione la _costata_ nel senso diciamo... gastronomico-alimentare.


----------



## Dracoo

Io ho sempre detto "costatazione amichevole", sebbene fossi conscio del fatto che esiste anche la variante con la *n*.


----------



## _forumuser_

rocamadour said:


> Credo che _forU_ intenda come "buona" ragione la _costata_ nel senso diciamo... gastronomico-alimentare.



Ottimo _fiuto_, rcmdr.   Luisa costata che la costata e' costata troppo e se ne lamenta col macellaio.


----------

